# 1920s Elgin Cardinal



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 18, 2015)

My Elgin Cardinal, All original. I threw on some period correct chain tread sew up tubulars. Keeping it the way she is!


----------



## theterrym (Aug 19, 2015)

Nice looking bike!!


----------

